# Workman near Lourinha



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

Help , Help , Help 
We have just bought an aprtment off plan which is finished to a very high spec. Unfortunately for some reason there is no cubicle round the shower. We need one AND a screen for the bath. Does anyone know of a suitable workman etc ?

carol:juggle:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Pop into our store in Tornada, we have a noticeboard full of suitable workmen.


----------



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you. I will do that. I will be in Lourinha for all of April. Are there any events going on in the area then ?

Carol


----------

